# What is a PIE %



## Luke

And why do I see it all over the place now, especially nba.com. Thanks stat nerds in advance.


----------



## Basel

Never even heard of it.


----------



## E.H. Munro

There are two of them, the first tracks Glen Davis' in-game snacking. The other is the NBA's attempt at a PER-type number. Roughly speaking the formula is (Points + FG made + FT made - FGA - FTA + dReb + oReb/2 + Asst + Stl + Blk/2 - PF - TO) / (game points + game FG made + game FT made - game FGA - game FTA + game dReb + game oReb/2 + game Asst + game Stl + game blk/2 - game PF - game TO)


----------



## Ballscientist

http://www.wnba.com/features/pie_in_the_sky.html



> NBA.com/stats has developed a new rating called the Player Impact Estimate, or PIE, that calculates a player’s impact on each individual game they play. Because the formula accounts for a player’s influence relative to each specific game, it eliminates statistical biases created by league, style of play or even era.
> 
> And now, thanks to PIE, we can make a definitive link between Catchings and James.
> 
> The PIE formula compiles everything a single player does in a game -- points scored, rebounds, blocks, missed free throws etc. -- and weighs that number against the same stats generated by everyone in that same game. For the mathematically-minded, the individual player’s stats are the numerator (top) of this equation and the cumulative stats of everyone in the game are the denominator (bottom). The formula then computes a percent value for each player which gives us, in laymen’s terms, the percentage of positive things attributable to that player in that game. Below is the PIE equation.


----------



## DADE_COUNTY

You do realize that there is an explanation about that stat on NBA.com right?

...


----------



## hobojoe

DADE_COUNTY said:


> You do realize that there is an explanation about that stat on NBA.com right?
> 
> ...


This guy is going to last long here. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dornado

I will admit that I was going to respond with "google that shit".


----------



## Diable

It appears to be an admission that their old efficiency metric was garbage


----------



## Jamel Irief

Luke is too lazy to start game threads. Google is like a marathon for him.


----------



## EpicFailGuy

Ross Perot used to use PIE (charts).


----------



## R-Star

96% yummy. That's what it is.


----------



## Luke

There old one was the EFF thing, right?


----------



## Luke

Jamel Irief said:


> Luke is too lazy to start game threads. Google is like a marathon for him.


You give me too much credit.


----------



## Luke

DADE_COUNTY said:


> You do realize that there is an explanation about that stat on NBA.com right?
> 
> ...


Clearly I did not see it.


----------



## DADE_COUNTY

Luke said:


> Clearly I did not see it.


I see, that's fine. 

Here is the answer via nba.com "It is a simple metric that gives an excellent indication of performance at both the team and player level. It’s a major improvement to our EFF Rating. Notably 2 things changed: (1) We included Personal Fouls, (2) We added a denominator. We feel the key here is the denominator because it acts as an "automatic equalizer". Using the denominator, we find there is no need to consider the "PACE" of the statistics that are being analyzed. In its simplest terms, PIE shows what % of game events did that player or team achieve. The stats being analyzed are your traditional basketball statistics (PTS, REB, AST, TOV, etc..) A team that achieves more than 50% is likely to be a winning team. A player that achieves more than 10% is likely to be better than the average player. A high PIE % is highly correlated to winning. In fact, a team’s PIE rating and a team’s winning percentage correlate at an R square of .908 which indicates a "strong" correlation. We’ve introduced this statistic because we feel it incorporates a bit of defense into the equation. When a team misses a shot, all 5 players on the other team’s PIE rating goes up."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke

DADE_COUNTY said:


> I see, that's fine.
> 
> Here is the answer via nba.com "It is a simple metric that gives an excellent indication of performance at both the team and player level. It’s a major improvement to our EFF Rating. Notably 2 things changed: (1) We included Personal Fouls, (2) We added a denominator. We feel the key here is the denominator because it acts as an "automatic equalizer". Using the denominator, we find there is no need to consider the "PACE" of the statistics that are being analyzed. In its simplest terms, PIE shows what % of game events did that player or team achieve. The stats being analyzed are your traditional basketball statistics (PTS, REB, AST, TOV, etc..) A team that achieves more than 50% is likely to be a winning team. A player that achieves more than 10% is likely to be better than the average player. A high PIE % is highly correlated to winning. In fact, a team’s PIE rating and a team’s winning percentage correlate at an R square of .908 which indicates a "strong" correlation. We’ve introduced this statistic because we feel it incorporates a bit of defense into the equation. When a team misses a shot, all 5 players on the other team’s PIE rating goes up."
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Appreciate it.


----------

